# Frog sexing



## JoshMVG (Nov 11, 2009)

Does any one know of a way to identify the sex of Litoria Chloris apart from croaking and nuptials


----------



## JoshMVG (Nov 15, 2009)

any one?, or is it not possible


----------



## jinin (Nov 15, 2009)

I would also like to know this. is nuptial sexing when you sex them by the black dot on their front feet? Also i have one that may help you, You can sex them by the cloaca the females will have a little flap hanging off the back between their legs, the males wont.


----------



## JoshMVG (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Dr_Greenthumb (Nov 21, 2009)

does any one have pics of female cloaca


----------



## JasonL (Nov 21, 2009)

Adult female chloris carry eggs almost constantly, they can be seen through their skin as a mottled area in front of the rar legs, they are also a bit chubbier than males and after seeing hundreds of them you can usually tell by just looking at them


----------



## jinin (Nov 21, 2009)

Cloaca:


----------



## Dr_Greenthumb (Nov 21, 2009)

will they have this flap before they are sexually mature?


----------

